# Storm Coming



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Was hunting today and you could tell there is a storm coming. The deer were out in the open feeding at noon and this evening there were birds all over packing down the beans and corn. The storm should end Monday so middle of next week ought to be good.
There has been a pile of roosters taken this season (but more to go  ). Walked a slough where we flushed 34 hens and not a rooster but they may have skipped out the side. Sam says no, that didn't happen.


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Good luck next week, Dick. Hope you get into them.
Not many days left for the 08-09 pheasant season...time goes by so fast.
GW


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Got a foot of new snow so far with a hard NW wind. Hard enough to blow the gravel down the road. Cover is going to be drifted in deep. I think Thursday will be the first decent hunting day; give the birds a chance to feed and deer to break some trails in the cattails.


----------



## NDSU CE (Dec 17, 2008)

I think they must have been preping for the weather, i cleaned a rooster on saturday that had no kidding two handfulls of corn and beans in it. I hope this blizzard wont hurt the rest of the late season hunting.


----------

